# Sockel-1366- und Sockel-775-Mainboards im Test - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 07/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sockel-1366- und Sockel-775-Mainboards im Test - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 07/2009 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sockel-1366- und Sockel-775-Mainboards im Test - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 07/2009


----------

